# Dog won't stop shaking head and scratching ears



## lmnlover (May 28, 2013)

My 3 year old mutt has had this problem before and was told it was food allergies and I changed her diet. She did fine once switched and has done fine ever since with the food. This was about a year ago. Lately though she had begun the shaking and scratching again to the point she makes her ears bleed. She went to the vet few months ago for something else and the vet said she had some flea bites in her ears. So I got her started on comfortis and every month started treating my whole house inside and out for fleas. She was doing fine again. But now she is doing this all over again. I have not changed her food, she still gets flea treatments so I have no idea what is bringing this on. Can dogs develop new allergies to things? I am wondering this because I got the food taken care of and the fleas.


----------



## PrinceandSlayerMcD (May 20, 2013)

Have you had her checked for yiest or mites? Dogs ears can get pretty nasty.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Can you clean out her ears? They sell cleaner or you can use vinegar and water. My pup had horrible ears for so long. We tried many different foods and treatments. Ended up she had a bacterial and yeast infection in her ears that needed antibiotics and an anti-fungal solution.

To clean the ears squirt some cleaner down and squish it around her ear for about a minute to loosen everything up then take a tissue and gently wipe inside her ear. Chloe's goop was brown and had a very distinctive smell. like sour and sharp. Hard to explain.

Also is she getting into anything? We changed foods twice before I figured out Chloe was sneaking bites of birdseed off the ground underneath the feeder, so no more bird feeder!


----------



## lmnlover (May 28, 2013)

thank you, I will try cleaning them out. She was getting into the trash for a while so we had to start putting the trash can away in the laundry room where she couldnt get to it. Don't think its ear mites because I have 3 other dogs and they have no problems at all with their ears.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Smell her ears that is the easiest way to tell if they are infected...it sounds to me like an ear infection maybe CAUSED by allergies or something else. It may have started innocently enough but if she is constantly shaking her head and digging I would take a trip to the vet before it gets out of hand. Once resolved try to address any other issues that may be causing it like allergies.

this is how a GOOD ear looks. this is a healthy and clean ear.









bad ears


----------



## lmnlover (May 28, 2013)

Thank you for the replies, her ears are pretty bad. She has a dr. appointment tommorow morning so hopefully they can give her something to clear it up!


----------

